# Yeast and Bumgenius



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

My dd has a yeast rash on her butt. We usually use BG AIOs. How do I kill the yeast in these dipes? I just have a sinking feeling that boiling them with vinegars will *kill* them and I can't have that. No more dipe money!


----------



## honeyrosetea (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, I think we're having a similar problem with our fuzzi bunz. My plan is to start hanging them once the sun comes out again, but we live in the Pacific Northwest. I would love to know how to help my daughter's poor little bottom before then!


----------



## MrsSchnippy (Aug 24, 2006)

I think you could boil them and they should be alright! You could also use the dishwasher. It is an awesome way to strip diapers!

I would do the dishwasher. Then I would use bleach though to make sure the yeast gets killed. Finally, I would sun them.

We had serious rash issues in the fall. We had horrible build up. We stripped diapers in every way possible and the dishwasher was the best. We switched detergents. Now we use country save with calgon for our hard water. It is working beautifully.

Good luck!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

My dishwasher doesn't work and they are new pink ones, so bleach is out. That would be a huge waste of $100.









I can't sun them as we are in an apartment with no outdoor space and surrounded by buildings and tress so no light.

This sucks. Would soaking them in vinegar or TTO work maybe?


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

I used bleach on my bumgenius and it did not at all affect the colors. I love the pink! Just dilute the bleach with water before you pour it in, and I don't think you'll need to use much. You might also try a good hot wash with Tide, which worked wonders for my BG after months of F&C detergents. (BTW I used bleach because I had repelling and went through ALLLLLL the remedies for repelling! I did/do not use bleach on a regular basis.) You can also include vinegar as a rinse instead of fabric softener, it won't hurt the dipes and can help with the bacteria. There are a million remedies for repelling and dipes holding bacteria, IMO, try the easiest solutions FIRST... Tide worked WONDERS for me and was so much easier than all the other things I tried (like dishwashing, prell, dish soap, bleach, oxyclean, vinegar, tto, etc.). Give it a shot!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Any specific kind of Tide? I have sensitive skin and always get a rash from it, so I don't want to buy a lot and have it be the wrong kind.









I use Gain b/c I know you aren't supposed to use the f/c or "natural" ones since they do not work as well. I always used prefolds or kissaluvs and now that I have BGs I just feel so lost!

And just regular bleach or oxygen bleach?


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, I think boiling would be fine. You could try just a small amount of bleach in a normal wash, too.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

An oxygen bleach is also a disinfectant and will kill the yeast. Oxy clean Baby doesn't have all the additives of the others and works really well.

Vinegar will kill your elastic. TTO will give you ruthless build up.


----------



## honeyrosetea (Feb 9, 2008)

I just found "bumgenius odor remover" - the ingredients are water and vegetative microbes. You're supposed to spray it on the dipe and insert after use before the pail. Has anyone used this with any luck as far as killing yeast?


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
I used bleach on my bumgenius and it did not at all affect the colors. I love the pink! Just dilute the bleach with water before you pour it in, and I don't think you'll need to use much. You might also try a good hot wash with Tide, which worked wonders for my BG after months of F&C detergents. (BTW I used bleach because I had repelling and went through ALLLLLL the remedies for repelling! I did/do not use bleach on a regular basis.) You can also include vinegar as a rinse instead of fabric softener, it won't hurt the dipes and can help with the bacteria. There are a million remedies for repelling and dipes holding bacteria, IMO, try the easiest solutions FIRST... Tide worked WONDERS for me and was so much easier than all the other things I tried (like dishwashing, prell, dish soap, bleach, oxyclean, vinegar, tto, etc.). Give it a shot!


I posted this in another thread. I called bum genious a year ago awhen ds had thrush and they said to use bleach. I only used a little but it killed it once and for all. I have tried the new odor remover and so far it is great. Had to bad stinkers sit for two days and they washed fine. Normally I would have had to rewash a few times.


----------



## vagabonder (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm having this same issue as well, except we have a septic tank so we can't use bleach. Any other recommendations on how to get rid of the yeast? I tried oxyclean a couple of weeks back, but it seemed to make them leak and gave dd an even worse rash.


----------

